# Combat Controller Sean Harvell



## Chris16 (Apr 26, 2016)

> “A decorated combat veteran and native Long Beach resident was found dead Tuesday floating in the water off Alamitos Beach in what authorities say appears to be an “accidental death.”
> 
> Retired Air Force Staff Sgt. Sean Harvell, 33, was awarded two Silver Stars, the nation’s third highest award for valor, for combat air control while under enemy fire in Afghanistan. The Air Force cited Harvell for exposing himself to enemy fire to direct air support that killed hundreds of enemy combatants during battles in May and July 2007.
> 
> ...



Rest In Peace TSgt (ret) Harvell


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 26, 2016)

He also had a Bronze Star and Purple Heart.

RIP Brother, Til Valhal!


----------



## AWP (Apr 26, 2016)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 27, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!


----------



## CDG (Apr 27, 2016)

RIP Sean.


----------



## Jay_Pew (Apr 27, 2016)

Can't imagine how the parents are coping with this, loosing two sons in such a short amount of time. The Harvell family has sacrificed so much for this country. Thoughts with the family.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Tsgt; Prayers out.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Rest in Peace Ssgt Harvell.


----------



## Johca (Apr 29, 2016)

RIP


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 29, 2016)

So, I had the pleasure of meeting both Sean and Andy Harvell, only by chance. I never worked with them- and I  would wager they didn't know a young ass PJ's name after meeting me once or twice. I don't want to make it seem like we were friends; we weren't. 

I will say this- when one says 'warrior', the image they hold is the Harvell brothers. They didn't really fit in anywhere- but they sort of fit in everywhere. All circles loved them, but they didn't really feel love by any circles. They were truly fucking lions- sometimes aloof, only understood by their friends, but not fully- and only accepted by their brothers. 

Sean's death has been the latest of a lot of shitty things for our community lately- but for all the things that Sean (and Andy) did "wrong", they were every single bit of what was the best of our community. 

Sean didn't conform, ever. He bristled to authority. He fought the norm, raised the standard, and made it clear he was his own man. Always. 

I will say this- think about your life. Think about a time when you really said, "Oh man- this might be it. I wish I could call one person, they would help." Bar fight, combat, family member dying- think of your worst moment when you needed someone to absolutely sacrifice themselves for you, and only out of the goodness of their heart. Then take you out for beers after. 

That was Sean. And Andy. That was the Harvell brothers. 

Truly a loss.


----------



## NathanRSF (Apr 30, 2016)

Tragic. Rest in peace Harvell brothers.


----------



## Blizzard (May 1, 2016)

Godspeed.


----------



## Gunz (May 1, 2016)

Incredibly sad for the Harvell family. RIP and hand salute.


----------



## Dame (May 1, 2016)

The world is a lesser place losing men like those. Rest in peace.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 4, 2016)

RIP.


----------

